# Happy New Year!



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Morturi, I think this is what you look like...


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Tunera


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

An old man? Couldn't you have found a picture of some young, strapping, hunky guy holding a sword and in a full suit of plate armor?


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

A/R


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Jelly


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

LOL, I'm kinda buzzed but that CR picture of him as Superman made me spit all the beer all over my monitor from laughing too hard.

Caught me by surprise when I was scrolling down past Halle Barry as catwoman, hehe.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn you should see my version of sahggy and lordmayhem, attachment exceedes my limit...

all fighting the good fight...

I hope everyone has a truly great new year!!!!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> Morturi, I think this is what you look like...



"You can take my sword . . . when you pry it from my cold dead hands!"


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

That's funny!!!!

Happy New Years all!!!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy New Year from me


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> Jelly


She's my all time hereo, my friends and I used to do the spins lol

yeah I'm an old hag

(wonder woman)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I had Wonder Woman Underroos!!  And a rope that my dad gave me. Ok, it was a shoelace ...don't judge.

 Happy New Year, friends!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> Jelly


Haha. Oh I love this!  Happy. New Year's Eve Eve, everyone! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. Oh I love this!  Happy. New Year's Eve Eve, everyone!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Jelly would you tie me up with your golden lasso, and make me tell the truth??? :smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> A/R



nope, this is me


----------

